# Insulation between living space and attached garage



## cg73 (Jan 28, 2012)

I purchased a house last summer, this winter I noticed the one room I am using for an office was extremely cold. It is half below ground. My first investigation into the chill found that on one of the block walls there was no insulation and on the other it was scraps of inch thick styrofoam. We framed it out and added proper insulation.

I am still noticing drafts and the half of the wall above ground is very cold to the touch. I opened up a section today and see that there is drywall to the attached garage, some batt fiberglass and the drywall to the room.

What should I do to reinsulate this wall? I would go with spray foam but with my finances I just cant afford it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

The foam board is the right idea below grade on a concrete block wall, not f.g.: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0202-basement-insulation-systems

The drafts are from not air sealing the drywall (caulking or rubber gasket) when installing or fire-stopping every 10' per code. Or a hole to the outside, holes in the top plate, no sill sealer or caulk bead along/under the p.t. plate on the concrete slab, air seal any outside penetrations in the siding- light boxes, hose-bibs, etc. 

Gary


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

cg: not to be spending your money for you, but if the rooms are cold to the touch, you are wasting (perhaps) a ton of money every winter and it may even be worth borrowing a little cash to air seal and insulate properly. if you are going to live there a while, your investment may be as good as any stock purchase. plus, the comfort factor is valuable. just a thought.


----------



## cg73 (Jan 28, 2012)

GBR - I took down the remainder of the drywall and you are right. 

There is one outlet on the outside of the house that has all the plastic popped out and air is just blowing through it. The corner joint in the garage for the drywall is another major location of air penetration. There is also a light switch that is leaking. Going to be working on sealing all of that up.

My buddy (a HVAC guy) is going to be bringing a thermal camera over next weekend to see if we find any more areas that are leaking.


jk.....I am still debating. I plan on living here for quite a few years so you are right. The investment would probably be well worth it.


There is one location I wish I could get some insulation to but I have no idea how to pull it off. In the closet in this room the main water feed also comes in. This is another location where they just attached the drywall to the block wall. The water main isnt very far away from the drywall as it is so I am not sure how I could add any insulation to that area... Any ideas??


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

cg73 said:


> There is one location I wish I could get some insulation to but I have no idea how to pull it off.


 Can you get in w/ Great Stuff, or the like?


----------



## cg73 (Jan 28, 2012)

Not really there is a very little amount of space from the drywall to the water pipes.


----------



## cg73 (Jan 28, 2012)

I guess I should expand on that picture. Half of that wall is drywall on top of block, the top half is studded out. Not sure what I can do to the lower half to add some insulation.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check with your local AHJ to see if they have a solution; foam board with drywall covering, etc. but remember to leave the supply lines uninsulated to the warm side of the room to help protect them.

Gary


----------



## cg73 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ahj??


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Authority Having Jurisdiction (building official).

Gary


----------

